# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > الگوریتم، کامپایلر، هوش مصنوعی و ساختمان داده ها >  پروژه  عملیاتی هوش مصنوعی

## مینوگلی

برای درس هوش مصنوعی استاد یه پروژه داده کسی میتونه کمکم کنه ؟ 

با استفاده از الگوریتم ژنتیک یک عدد 
30 رقمی پیدا کنید که حاصل جمع ارقام آن 162 شود .
 
 


*اطلاعات اضافه : 
*
- 
-عدد زیر یک عدد 30 رقمی محسوب میشود ( حتی با وجود دو صفر اول) .

 
005614760613236674284801986907

 
-عملیات -Crossover  به صورت تک نقطه ای کفایت میکند . 

- 
نرخ جهش 60 % تا 80 % در نظر گرفته شود .

- 
.  استفاده از تمامی زبان های برنامه نویسی ممکن است 

*راهنمایی :
*
برای محاسبه تابع برازش  ( fitness)  
میتوانید مجموع ارقام هر کروموزوم را از عدد 162 کم
کرده و عدد بدست آمده را برای مقایسه کروموزوم ها در نظر بگیرید . واضح است که اگر
عدد بدست آمده از مجمو ع ارقام یک کروموزوم 
162 شود ، با کم شدن از عدد 162 مقدار
تابع برازش صفر خواهد شد درنتیجه صفر شدن مقدار تابع برازش یعنی رسیدن به جواب.

----------

